
What I Learned Making ARKit Prototypes - wallflower
https://medium.com/@nathangitter/what-i-learned-making-five-arkit-prototypes-7a30c0cd3956
======
rememberlenny
The graffiti demo he made is very impressive.

Using various photos of the same place, he makes a time scrubber that shows
the older art that was on a wall.

Link:
[https://twitter.com/nathangitter/status/1020733723183124480?...](https://twitter.com/nathangitter/status/1020733723183124480?s=21)

------
andybak
Basically - useful AR hardware isn't here yet but what we do have allows us to
play around and test ideas.

I'm interested in using VR in a similar way. i.e. build a copy of a real space
in VR, ensure the alignment is correct and make sure any moveable objects are
trackable. It's a hassle but once you've done this you've essentially got a
prototype of what it will be like in future when AR glasses have a decent
field of view, work in full lighting and allow you to subtract as well as add
light to the scene.

I think this is more fun that the other options:

1\. Hold a phone or tablet in front of you and imagine what it will be like
when I can do that without holding a lump of metal and glass.

2\. Squint through a Hololens or Magic Leap and try and ignore the current
hardware limitations.

However - in either case it's all a dry run for some future hardware platform
that we don't have yet.

~~~
Razengan
It's all leading to AR glasses worn by everyone, seeing a shared AR world
superimposed on meatspace.

Kinda predicted by a neat anime called Dennou Coil [0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dennō_Coil](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dennō_Coil)

~~~
AJ007
I think its going to be selectively shared, with much unshared. The results
for human interaction will be very annoying. The next time you see someone at
the airport playing a game on their phone with the volume maxed, imagine them
dancing around and waving their hands in the air. That will be AR.

~~~
Razengan
I wouldn't mind passing by a park and seeing kids playing with AR Pokémon in
3D space.

Most of it will be implicitly-shared by corporations/government in the form of
AR ads/aids etc. much like today.

